# The Departed *****Spoiler Warning*****



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

What did you think of the movie?

Which character did you think was the most realistic?

Personally, I loved it. I thought Wahlberg's character was totally on target. The BS with the therapist being involved with the two main characters was foolish enough to jeapordize the whole movie, but I still liked it.

Nicholson, as always was incredible.

The ending caught me completely off guard, which I liked. I hate it when I correctly guess the ending, and I was really wrong in this one.

What did you think???


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Enjoyed it. Being transplanted now on the west coast, I especially liked seeing the Boston area locations. Brings back memories of home! Good movie...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I completly agree with everything stated above....so many twists and turns its hard to tell whos good and whos bad. Oh yeah and plenty of blood guts and gore!!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't go to movies.

There are people there, and I hate people.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Great movie! So many big names and a great story. Nothings better than killing off almost the entire cast in the end. Markie Mark played it right.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mongo said:


> I don't go to movies.
> 
> There are people there, and I hate people.


 Spoken like a true Marine


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

That was definitely a surprising ending. I hadn't read the book so I had no idea what I was in store for. Nor did I know it was inferring to real events. I was kinda clueless going into it. Thats how I like to see my movies :mrgreen:


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

I enjoyed the movie. It did keep you interested throughout the entire 2:30 hours. How about the attitudes and accents?


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Only annoying attempt at Boston accent was the psych lady. Every once in a while she sounded like she was trying real hard.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Some of the areas where they filmed. I walk that way to work every day.....The area where they had the rooftop fight...I also watched them film Martin Sheen crossing the street right in front of my building.It took them about 40 takes to get it right : )


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Monday, October 9, 2006 *'Departed' showing hosts real McCoys*

Police converge on Worcester theater

*By Lee Hammel TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
[email protected]
*







 
Retired state police Maj. Thomas B. Duffy, left, with his son, Thomas B. Duffy II, a patrolman in the Worcester police Operations Division. They stand beneath a poster for "The Departed" during a party at the Vive Bene restaurant following a private screening for the movie. Maj. Duffy played the governor in the film and served as technical consultant, while his son was a state police cadet in the movie. (CHRIS MILLER)

*WORCESTER- *Tough language, blood-sprayed violence in South Boston streets, intra-police rivalries and layer upon layer of innuendo all compete in Martin Scorsese's new movie, "The Departed."

It's hard to know where you could find a starker dose of realism - unless, of course, you looked away from the screen and into the seats Friday night at Showcase Cinemas North.

"The Departed" shows Jack Nicholson portraying a character similar to South Boston mobster James "******" Bulger, while Alec Baldwin and Martin Sheen play state police who pursue the mobster.

But only feet away from the screen at the private showing Friday sat the state police troopers and Drug Enforcement Administration agent who actually arrested Bulger cohort Stephen "The Rifleman" Flemmi in January 1995.

There, too, was Assistant U.S. Attorney Fred Wyshak, the lead prosecutor in the Bulger case, and retired Boston Police Capt. Brendan Bradley, who investigated murders allegedly committed by ****** Bulger.

Anyone who was paying attention would also have noticed that the governor in Scorsese's movie was sitting in the theater, and is in fact retired state police Maj. Thomas B. Duffy, a Worcester resident who was among those who arrested Mr. Flemmi.

And two of the state police shown busting a drug house in the movie were Massachusetts State Police lieutenants Frank Hughes and Dan Risteen of the Gang Unit, based in Danvers.

The voice in the movie calling for a helicopter and an ambulance belongs in real life to the appropriately named Sgt. Rick Hunter of the state police Fugitive Unit. He was also in the audience.

With the movie premiering Sept. 26 in New York and Oct. 3 in Boston, Friday's showing in Worcester was a chance for 300 state police, FBI, DEA, and Worcester police officers and firefighters, as well as Maj. Duffy's friends and family, to get together to watch the movie and later gather at Vive Bene restaurant at 144 Commercial St. to celebrate accomplishments and share warm memories.

Maj. Duffy, who spent a career as a state police detective involved in organized crime cases, served as the technical consultant on "The Departed." And clearly he had an impact on the casting director as well.

If a state police cadet in the graduation ceremony in the movie looks a lot like the fictional governor addressing the graduating class, that's because the cadet was Thomas B. Duffy II, Maj. Duffy's son. The younger Duffy, who was standing behind Matt Damon in the scene, is a patrolman in the Worcester police Operations Division.

Also in the theater was Pam Marrone, a friend of Maj. Duffy and part of the family that owns Wachusett Country Club. She played the lieutenant governor, who stood behind the governor in the graduation scene.

Despite Maj. Duffy's earlier concerns over whether his fellow law enforcement officers would accept the movie's portrayal of their careers, the film left a strong, positive impression on those gathered. With the movie's portrayal of an Irish-American youth growing up under the wing of a South Boston mob boss and then joining law enforcement and feeding tips to his old mentor, it is hard to avoid the comparison to ex-FBI agent John Connolly, who was convicted of tipping off ****** Bulger - despite the fact that the movie is a remake of a Hong Kong film, "Infernal Affairs."

The general public can be forgiven for believing the similarities to the Bulger case are not coincidental, because the lawmen who viewed the movie certainly recalled the Bulger case. DEA Special Agent Daniel M. Doherty, one of those who arrested Mr. Flemmi, said, "Jack Nicholson's a great ****** Bulger."

The investigator added, "To be honest with you, a lot of the scenes were very realistic - the manipulation of people."

Mr. Wyshak, the prosecutor, said he does not think the movie was meant to be the Bulger case. Nevertheless, the movie "had in common with the Bulger case the display of how complicated (relationships of) informants and undercover police can become," he said.

He also thought that "the tension between state and federal authorities was realistic." Both the anti-FBI feelings and the appreciation for the greater latitude the FBI has in wiretapping is rooted in reality, Mr. Wyshak said.

Shifting easily into movie reviewer mode, the assistant U.S. Attorney pronounced the movie a "5-stars" effort. But amid the bonhomie at Vive Bene, DEA Special Agent Joseph P. Barrett said the movie could have been improved with "less Damon, more Duffy."

It seems everyone is touched by the movie. Vive Bene owner Keivan Mizrahi was at the premieres in New York and Boston as well as at the Showcase Cinemas Friday. He recalled the admiration that cast and directors alike had for Maj. Duffy, and he said they expressed the belief that the major was responsible for the feeling of authenticity in the movie.

The film has conferred a feeling of community between Hollywood and Worcester. Ms. Marrone said Martin Sheen has played golf at Wachusett Country Club twice since the movie project began. And within an hour of giving birth to her second child, Maj. Duffy's daughter, Kim Henrickson, received a congratulatory phone call in her room at St. Vincent Hospital from Matt Damon, who was at the post-premiere party in New York.

Also sharing Friday night in what she considered "one big family day," was state police Sgt. Darlene DeCaire, Maj. Duffy's girlfriend, who also was in on the arrest of Mr. Flemmi. She currently is in the state police Violent Fugitive Apprehension Section.

Maj. Duffy recalled a moment one day before the cameras rolled when Matt Damon said to him, "Duff, Duff, watch this." With camera's rolling, Damon's character flirtatiously called another character "Darlene," which stayed in the film.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Alright here's my take on the movie. The shrink was pregnant with DeCaprio's baby and the final hit by Wahlberg was sanctioned by the brass to avoid an embarassment.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I just saw it, what a great movie!! The ending shocked me.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

It was a decent movie, but the portrayal of the MSP was suspect at best. For one thing, no one is going to detective unit directly out of the academy, nor would you immediately be promoted to sergeant. We don't have "cadets" we have "recruits". The academy isn't located in Boston, nor do we wear the winter uniform with white gloves; the only correct portrayal of the dress uniform was by the "command staff" at the very end of the film. We also certainly wouldn't put a trooper in jail to plant him into some kind of crime syndicate..that's what CI's are for. 
Overall I enjoyed the movie, but as a work of fiction. It was actually based on a series of Hong Kong gangster movies called "Internal Affairs", not "Black Mass" or any other ****** Bulger non fiction works. With the exception of the MSP and the external Boston shots, you could have set the story anywhere (I could easily see this story set in Chicago or Philadelphia). It was nice to see a couple of real troopers in the film though..Lt. Risteen and Lt. Hughes, when they bust down the door with the ram.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

> For one thing, no one is going to detective unit directly out of the academy


Choke, snortle, cough. WANNA BET???


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Well....its not like they walked off the graduation deck into CPAC as portrayed in the film...and one of the Troopers in question has quite a resume, if you know what I mean.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

That was the OCDETF unit in Boston.


----------



## JenL82 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thought the movie was good, but in a sense seemed like the ending was a bit rushed. I would of liked to of known for sure what was in the envelope he gave the chick. I just assume that it was information that would lead Walberg to Damon. 

"Im the guy who does his fuckin job....you must be the other guy!"
haha that was one of the many great quotes.

Accent wise I thought they were pretty right on, except yes the psych chick. She did seem as though she was tryin to "Hahd" 

Great seein boston in the movies


----------



## Mr.90/24 (Aug 5, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> It was a decent movie, but the portrayal of the MSP was suspect at best. For one thing, no one is going to detective unit directly out of the academy, nor would you immediately be promoted to sergeant. We don't have "cadets" we have "recruits". The academy isn't located in Boston, nor do we wear the winter uniform with white gloves; the only correct portrayal of the dress uniform was by the "command staff" at the very end of the film. We also certainly wouldn't put a trooper in jail to plant him into some kind of crime syndicate..that's what CI's are for.
> Overall I enjoyed the movie, but as a work of fiction. It was actually based on a series of Hong Kong gangster movies called "Internal Affairs", not "Black Mass" or any other ****** Bulger non fiction works. With the exception of the MSP and the external Boston shots, you could have set the story anywhere (I could easily see this story set in Chicago or Philadelphia). It was nice to see a couple of real troopers in the film though..Lt. Risteen and Lt. Hughes, when they bust down the door with the ram.


I felt the same Killjoy! The story was great but the portrayal of MSP made me sick to my stomach, similar to seeing the watertower from a far.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Loved the movie. Enjoy seeing films and reading books set in locals with which I'm familiar. I had figured out the ending though...once I realized the film was yet over.
Wonder how that guy in San Diego enjoyed it?

Whoops, Not Yet Over


----------

